# My SALS



## Lonewolf (Jun 2, 2014)

This is 'Dave' the South African land Snail!! He is the biggest one out of the three and he is much more tame than the others! By 'tame' I mean he doesn't hide when you hold him, infact he comes right out cos he is quite nosey and likes to have his chin tickled now and then! He eats lots too!! (This is an actual picture of him!) 
It's ok, he doesn't bite!!


----------



## Banned (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: my SALS!*

He's massive!  Is he full grown and how much does he weigh?


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: my SALS!*

OMG what do you feed him  and he has a personality


----------



## MHealthJo (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: my SALS!*

HOLY CHEESE ON A CRACKER!

I also know a large, outgoing, friendly, gregarious Dave, who likes to eat quite a lot..... he even got called 'Big Dave'....

Hmmm.... could it be, that there are certain quite 'Dave-ish' traits, which tend to occur commonly across various Daves, even across different species???

I now have a huge urge to draw a friendly face on your Dave, as well as add some possible traits that I consider quite Dave-ish, and post the results.... 

Do you dare me, Lonewolf?


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: my SALS!*

Oh yes!!

---------- Post Merged at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:27 AM ----------

I feed them lots of cabbag and other veg! I give him cuttlefish to help keep his shell hard and he is quite partial to the cardboard inserts of toilet rolls!! 
Im not actually sure how much he weighs but I get arm ache if hold him for too long!!
He loves being squirted with cold water and he likes nothing better than to have his chin tickled, but only when 'he' wants to!!
'Mikey' and 'Rafe' are no where near as big, although they are alot bigger than British snails!!
Dave has escaped on a few occasions and I have found him due to his loud crunching on things he has found to chew, normally cardboard! 
I have had to take him out of my bedroom because he is so noisy when he eats, crunching!! He does have teeth, I can assure you! !
They are all about 5 years old now and apparently they can live anything up to 10 years!  Hopefully they have stopped growing, but who really knows? ?


----------



## GDPR (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: my SALS!*

Wow,just wow! Very interesting pet you have.


----------



## MHealthJo (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: my SALS!*

TOILET ROLLS!! Dave, that's cute. Do you realise where they have been, Dave?  

So, could it be that Dave the South African Land Snail shares some more characteristics of my friend Dave, Star Trek fan, fun cool dude, and player of racketball? Well, in my imagination, anyway. 

You'll notice too that Dave, being the  party animal he is, has insisted that you wear some golden bling-bling for the evening, and has some spare cabbage for a delicious snack. (I am bummed that I couldn't do toilet rolls, they're the same colour as the background.) He has unfortunately forgotten to ask you what your fave snack is, good onya Dave. So it's cabbage for you this time LW. (What would you prefer LW? I'll add that next time if you and Dave have another adventure. )

Hahaha this was so fun!! Thanks for sharing your big boy LW. Dave sounds like a cool dude. I feel like lettin' lose, havin some fun, I'm inspired by Dave - throw convention to the wind, eat some toilet rolls. 
Yay for the Daves of the world.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: my SALS!*

lol  Wow!  Lone Wolf, those are the most awesome snails ever!!   I never would have thought they could get that big!  Amazing! 

Love the stylin' shades and other snail accessories, MHealthJo!!


----------



## MHealthJo (Jun 3, 2014)

My mind is ridiculous, what can I say. Good times result from characters called Dave. I'm so happy LW is willing to share her Dave with us.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy also LW shared Dave with us i never would have know a snail could get so big wow  thanks Lone Wolf


----------



## Retired (Jun 4, 2014)

In what kind of enclosure (if any) does Dave live?  

Steve


----------



## Harebells (Jun 4, 2014)

Kinda made me think of the slug and snail characters in the film 'epic.'


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jun 4, 2014)

It looks like the riding snail from the book/movie Neverending Story!  lol

Not sure if this will work: 





---------- Post Merged at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 03:47 PM ----------

Oops, thanks Steve.    I tried to find some stuff on YouTube but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 5, 2014)

Dave and the other 2 SALS live in small fish tanks,  but I do handle them alot of the time!! I have to put substrate in the tanks because normal dirt stops them breathing properly!  
Thankyou for being so interested in 'Dave' and his friends Even snails can be fun!! Who would have thought it??


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 5, 2014)

i think it is cool they all have different personalities   i would never have know a snail could grow so big  thanks Lonewolf  for sharing your pet with us


----------

